# Drops and ripples..



## FeatherMonkey (Jul 21, 2015)

IMG_6924




IMG_6965 




IMG_6982 




IMG_6994 




IMG_7138




IMG_7141


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2015)

Numbers 2 and 3 look really cool to me, and remind me of old UFO saucer shapes! I like the direction you've taken this subject matter!


----------



## FeatherMonkey (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks Derrel what I thought to.


----------

